

Music Start Ups - mrbrooks

Hello,&#60;p&#62;Anyone know of or are working on any music based start ups out there? I know Guvera has been really pushing their ad based free downloads. I'm not convinced of this platform. If anyone wants to share some ideas, let me know.
======
omrani
What sort of start ups? Production, reviews, discovery, communities? etc

~~~
mrbrooks
web based start ups. Yes, sort of an online community based music discovery
tool.

------
tedesign
airtist.com has the same model here in Europe

